# Ajenti SSL Verschlüsseln



## herophil322 (24. Jan. 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

ich stehe gerade vor dem Problem Ajenti  "http://ajenti.org/" mit einer SSL Verschlüssel zu versehen. Für die,  die es noch nicht wissen, Ajenti ist ein Weboberfläche mit vielen  schönen funktionen zum verwalten des Servers. Außerdem sei gesagt das  ich nicht viel Ahnung von der erstellung mit SSL Zertifikaten mit  OpenSSL haben, deswegen bedanke ich mich schonmal im Voraus.

Erstmal das Config File liegt unter: /etc/ajenti/ " und nennt sich "ajenti.conf", welch Wunder^^.

Sieht wie folgt aus:

 [dashboard]
powerwidget = right,0
loadwidget = left,0
networkwidget = right,1
memwidget = left,1

[users]
admin = {SHA}dqPWCvZwoll4sm/9x1MSt3Y9rCs=

[ajenti]
cert_key = /etc/ajenti/ssl/ajenti.key  // wurde von mir hinzugefügt
firstrun = no
bind_host =
bind_port = 8000
cert_file = /etc/ajenti/ssl/ajenti.pem // wurde von mir hinzugefügt
ssl = 1
update_server = meta.ajenti.org
auth_enabled = 1
plugins = /var/lib/ajenti/plugins
htdocs = /var/lib/ajenti


Das SSl Zertifikat musste man ja auch ertsellen, habe etwas gesucht und bin auf diesen Befehl gestoßen:

openssl req -new -x509 -days 365 -nodes -out /etc/ajenti/ssl/ajenti.pem -keyout /etc/ajenti/ssl/ajenti.key

Sollte Ajenti dann ja über https://myip:8000 erreichen könne, leider tut der da nichts, kann mir jemand sagen was ich Falsch mache, denk mal an die Zertifikat erstellung

 Mfg herophil322


----------



## herophil322 (24. Jan. 2013)

JFYI Leider noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## herophil322 (27. Jan. 2013)

So habe nun mein Problem gelöst:
Hier ein "How Do" von mir wie ich es gelöst habe:


Um Ajenti zu Verschlüsseln benutzen wir einen SSH Tunnel, Sie müssen folgende Schritte befolgen:

Um den Tunnel Am Server zu öffnen geben Sie folgendes ein:


```
ssh -L 127.0.0.1:8000:127.0.0.1:8000 root@0.0.0.0
```
Sie können mit folgendem Befehl überprüfen  ob der Tunnel offen ist:



```
netstat -anp --inet | egrep '(^Proto|8000)'
```
Es sollte dann ein Ausgabe wie diese erscheinen:



```
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:8000          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN  
1123/python
```
Der  SSH Tunnel besteht auch nach einen neustart des Systems, sollten Sie  den offenen Zugang auf Port 8000 schließen wollen, brauchen Sie die  „PID“ des Prozesses dazu. Die PID Zahl sehen Sie oben zum Schluss, es  ist die Zahl 1123.

Sie können jetzt mit folgeden Befehl den SSH Zugang am Server wieder schließen.



```
kill -9 PID
```
Sprich in unseren Fall



```
kill -9 1123
```
Und  nun binden wir Ajenti auf die IP & den Port „127.0.0.1:8000“ damit  ist Ajenti nur mehr über den SSH Tunnel erreichbar, das machen wir indem  wir die „ajenti.conf“ bearbeiten:



```
nano /etc/ajenti/ajenti.conf
```
Und passen diese Zeilen an:



```
bind_host = 127.0.0.1
bind_port = 8000
```
Nun noch Ajenti neustarten



```
/etc/init.d/ajenti restart
```
vielleicht kann ich ja mal irgendjemanden die Suche damit ersparen, Rechtschreibfehler darf man sich behalten


----------

